# Tropica Aquacube, now what ?



## nboden (7 Feb 2011)

Hi

I bought an Aquacube a few years ago but never got around to setting it up.

I've dug it out of the attic and logged back on her to see that things appear to have moved on.

I've got a small hang on filter - Mignon 60 but would prefer a more natural noise free system.

Any thoughts ?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## nayr88 (7 Feb 2011)

Its pretty small, why not do daily or like every other day water changes? 

What's the flow rate of that filter?


----------



## nboden (7 Feb 2011)

The filter is 60 litres per hour.

I like the minimal set up's but not sure I have the patience or local stockist of quality plants (I'm in Tunbridge Wells, Kent).

Now which substrate......


----------



## nayr88 (7 Feb 2011)

the clue is in the name aye 

If I was you I'd make a trip to Living waters in Croydon (I think) and pickup some mosses, I've heard they have some amazing types of mosses and the customer service is great too. The tanks small so mosses would stop most plants looking silly and massivly overpowering, plus side of it being small is if you go for 2 or 3 different mosses because of the portion size you'd end up with an 'instant' scape and plenty to sell to make some money back.

Another plus is that because yourll be using mosses, dosing the water column will be enough so you can just use a nice decorative same


----------



## nboden (7 Feb 2011)

That's great advice. I was up near Croydon this morning with work, now I need an excuse to go back up there.

At least there are other options besides ADA if that's not controversial !


----------



## nayr88 (7 Feb 2011)

No problem mate, 

I don't know the exact measurements of the tank, but if possible a few shrimps would help keep the moss nice and clean. 


Ha, I wouldn't say that's controversial, of course there are plenty of options out there, the one that is most suited to you is the best one. If you like brands and dosing then ada is cool, haha. 

These cubes come with a light right? What's that like?


----------



## nayr88 (7 Feb 2011)

I wrote 

'A nice decorative same'. in my reply previous to my last one

I was supposed to type

'A nice decorative sand' lol silly me. But yeh go for a nice sane  no need to splash out on expensive substrates with the mosses


----------

